# [SOLVED] kandalf case help



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

hi all, just got myself a Kandalf Case VA9000BWS but am having trouble putting the PSU in? those plastic fan holders seem to get in the way or parts of the case. might be something really simple but i dont have the manual/instructions and havent found any on any site...
anyone help?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: kandalf case help*

Get the manual here> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1273&ID=1411#Tab4


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

*Re: kandalf case help*

thanks for the quick reply. i couldnt find it on site when i checked last.
i'll give it a try when i get home.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

*Re: kandalf case help*

tried it ...still no luck. could anyone with experience with the case shed some light on this?? the fan holders can seem abit flimsy...i dont want them to snap.i just want to be able to insert the psu. (if that means removing the fan holder so it can be slotted in)


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: kandalf case help*

I found the manual here

Just click on user manual it should open another window for the download


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

*Re: kandalf case help*

sorted...the fan holder just needed abit of force...theyre quite solid...


----------

